# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  هل انت من محبي الفراوله؟

## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى ..*




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


السبب اللي خلاني انزل هالموضوع لاني احب الفراوله لدرجة الإدمان 
فحبيت اعرفكم ماهي فوائدها..


*



فوائد الفراولة..

الفراولة هي توت الأرض الذي يقي من السرطان, هكذا أطلق على فاكهة الحب.

كتب أحد الأطباء سنة 1652م عن فوائد الفراولة فقال:

الفراولة ممتازة لتبريد الكبد والدم والطحال وللمعدة الصفراوية,
والأوراق والجذور جيدة أبضاً لتثبيت الأسنان الرخوة ولشفاء اللثة الإسفنجية الفاسدة,
وللفراولة خصائص مقوية ومجددة للنشاط لما تحويه من الأملاح والفيتامينات وتفيد المصابين بالتدرن
الرئوي والتهاب المفصل.

وكان العالم (ليني) مصاب بالنقرس يتداوى بأخذ الفراولة, وتبعه كثيرون بعد أن تحسنت حالته الصحية.

**

يوجد في ثمار الفراولة فيتامين* *C** بنسبة تتراوح بين 20-50% 
وكاروتين بنسبة 5% إضافة إلى اثار من فيتامين ب1
بالإضافة إلى السكاكر وحمض التفاح والليمون والصفصاف كما
تعتبر ثمار الفراولة غني بأملاح الصوديوم, والبوتاسيوم, والكالسيوم, والفوسفور, 
والحديد أكثر بأربعين مرة مما هي عليه في العنب, لذلك تستعمل الثمار في حالات فقر الدم..

ويستعمل مغلي الثمار الجافة كمادة حافظة للحرارة وطاردة للرمال المرارية والكلوية وفي حالات النقرس 
تفيد الأوراق كمادة قابضة للإسهلات, كما أن مغلي الأوراق يخفض ضغط الدم عن طريق توسيع الأوعية الدموية.

**



** فوائدها **

**سهلة الهضم, وتوافق المعدة الضعيفة وتساعد على الهضم, 
تصلح للبدينين لأن المواد الدسمة قليلة.
وهي غذاء ملين ومطهر, ومرطب ومرمم, فالأحماض العضوية وأملاح البوتاسيوم تنشط إفراز عصارات المعدة, 
وهو مغذ وينظف الدم ويخفض الضغط المرتفع, ويساعد الأجهزة الدفاعية في الجسم, ويفيد الجهاز 
العصبي ويسكن الآلام وينظم إفرازات المرارة ويقتل الجراثيم ويعتبر مجدد للحيوية.

**



**يفيد عصير الفراولة الجسم المتاكسل في إزالة البثور وحب الشباب واللون الشاحب
كما يفيد في جميع أنواع الالتهابات.
**أما عصير الفراولة وجوز الهند فيفيد في حالة التهاب الحلق والتهاب المعدة وفي قرحة المعدة,
كما أن له تأثيراً قوياً على عصايات الالتهاب وخاصة عصية التيفوئيد.
ويجب أن تؤكل الفراولة مباشرة بعد غسلها لئلا تخرب خواصها المضادة للجراثيم.

**
**


** ملاحظات هامة **

**يجب أن تؤكل الفراولة على الريق بين 250و500 غرام في اليوم الواحد,
ويفيد مغلي أوراق الفراولة وجذورها في مكافحة أمراض عديدة كالإسهال والنقرس والروماتيزم 
والمرارة.

**ولتجميل الوجة تهرس بضع حبات الفراولة ويدهن الوجه بها قبل النوم, وتبقى حتى الصباح ثم تغسيل بماء البقدونس
الإفرنجي فينشط الجلد وتزول التجعدات.

**



**يزعم البعض أن غسل الفراولة قد يذهب بنكهتها الطيبة وهذا غير صحيح إلا إذا نقعت في الماء لمدة طويلة, 
فمن الضروري غسلها جيداً لإزالة الجراثيم والأوساخ عنها وتناولها فوراً**والله أعلم*

*دمتم بصحة وعاافيه*
*منقول*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياسلام على الفراوله
تسلمين شذاوي 
على هيك معلومات
دمتي بود

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
زيش تماما اموت فيه.. لدرجة اني وصديقتي المقربه كل وحده تسمي الثانيه فراولتي  :embarrest: 
خطيبها قام يسميها بعد   :bleh:  هههههههه << كف لا تطلعي برى الموضوع  :notrust: 

 :nosweat:  :in_love:   تسلمي فديتش عالمعلومات الحلوه عن هالحلو
لا عدمناها جهودش
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عنيده

*والله انا احبها وايد بس مو نفس اختي ..* 

*اختي تحبها بشكل كبيـــــــــر* 

*الله يعطيج الف عافيه خيوو ..* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## fatemah

فيـ احد ما يحبـ الفروالهـ
أنا امووت فيها 
تسلميي خية شذاوي ع المعلومات الرائعة 
لاعدمنـــا الجديد
..}{..تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## looovely

بحب الفراوله كتييييييييييييييير.. بس حبو عصير
                             اكتر.. يسلمو خيه ع المعلومات
                                     تحيـــــــــــــاتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ياسلام على الفراوله
> تسلمين شذاوي 
> على هيك معلومات
> دمتي بود



*يسلمج ربي دموعه عالتواجد الحلوو*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> مرحبا
> زيش تماما اموت فيه.. لدرجة اني وصديقتي المقربه كل وحده تسمي الثانيه فراولتي 
> خطيبها قام يسميها بعد  هههههههه << كف لا تطلعي برى الموضوع 
> 
>  تسلمي فديتش عالمعلومات الحلوه عن هالحلو
> لا عدمناها جهودش
> دمتي بخير
> وبحفظ الرحمن



*الاحلى حضورج حبيبتي اميره ..*
*خذي راحتج الموضوع لكم طلعتي برا او دخلتي حياااج بيناا*
*تحيااااتي لج*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *والله انا احبها وايد بس مو نفس اختي ..* 
> 
> *اختي تحبها بشكل كبيـــــــــر* 
> 
> *الله يعطيج الف عافيه خيوو ..* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



*يعاافيج ربي خيتو عنيده ع وجودج اللطيف*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> فيـ احد ما يحبـ الفروالهـ
> أنا امووت فيها 
> تسلميي خية شذاوي ع المعلومات الرائعة 
> لاعدمنـــا الجديد
> ..}{..تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..



*الاروووع مرورج عزيزتي فطومه*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بحب الفراوله كتييييييييييييييير.. بس حبو عصير
> اكتر.. يسلمو خيه ع المعلومات
> تحيـــــــــــــاتي



*مشكوره خيتو ع مرورج الطيب*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

ومين مابيحبش الفراولة .؟
فعلا الفرااولة فاكهة محببة عند الاكثرية .
وذااات شكل جذاااب ,, وفوووائد جمة .

تسلمي حبوبتي على الطرح .
يعطيج العافية ولا حرمنا جديدج .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه على هالمعلومات ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## همسة ألم

أنا موتي ..قتيلي حاجة سمها فراااوله
ولما أرعرفت فوائدها زاد حبي لها وشهاني 
يسلموووووو خيه على الفوااائد الحلوه ..

 

دمتي بود ..
تحياتي 
همسة ألم ....

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ومين مابيحبش الفراولة .؟
> فعلا الفرااولة فاكهة محببة عند الاكثرية .
> وذااات شكل جذاااب ,, وفوووائد جمة . 
> تسلمي حبوبتي على الطرح .
> 
> يعطيج العافية ولا حرمنا جديدج .



*تسلميين امورتي الحلووه عالتوااصل العطر*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه على هالمعلومات ..
> 
> بإنتظار جديدك ..
> 
> كل المودة



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*يعاافيكـ ربي اخوي شبكه ع الطله الحلوه*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> أنا موتي ..قتيلي حاجة سمها فراااوله
> ولما أرعرفت فوائدها زاد حبي لها وشهاني 
> يسلموووووو خيه على الفوااائد الحلوه ..
> 
>  
> 
> دمتي بود ..
> تحياتي 
> همسة ألم ....



 
*مشكوره خيتو همسه على جميل المرور*
*تحيااااتي*

----------

